# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Shumllojshmeri Fotosh nga Alketi *-*

## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83

Me plake . . .

Pa plake . . .

----------


## PINK

shume intrigues ai emertimi "me plak".  :perqeshje: 

foto te bukura ato te 2 posteve te para fare. Me pelqyen shume.

----------


## alketi83

> shume intrigues ai emertimi "me plak". 
> 
> foto te bukura ato te 2 posteve te para fare. Me pelqyen shume.


Flm Pink e vleresoj komentin tend . . .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## skampin

Foto te bukura  keto por nuk ke vene asgjekundi se ku jane mare.

----------


## alketi83

> Foto te bukura  keto por nuk ke vene asgjekundi se ku jane mare.



Flm Skampi, te gjitha keto fotot e kesaj faqje jane bere ne St. Louis te Missourit ku un banoj. Postimi #6 tregon dhe harkun simbolin e ketij qyteti.

----------


## alketi83



----------

